# New ISAF Commander Named



## tomahawk6 (18 Jan 2008)

This is good news, at least for me. I definitely didnt want another UK general in charge of ISAF. General Richards was a disaster for the war effort.

http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=11627

IMMEDIATE RELEASE	No. 0049-08
January 18, 2008


General Officer Announcement

            Secretary of Defense Robert M. Gates announced today that the President has nominated Army Gen. David D. McKiernan for re-appointment to the rank of general and assignment as the commander, International Security Assistance Force. McKiernan is currently serving as the commanding general, U.S. Army Europe and Seventh Army/commanding general, U.S.Army, North Atlantic Treaty Organization, Germany.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (19 Jan 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> This is good news, at least for me. I definitely didnt want another UK general in charge of ISAF. General Richards was a disaster for the war effort.



As opposed to the wildly successful US generals we've seen in this and other theatres thus far....?


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jan 2008)

At least we dont make side deals with the taliban !


----------



## Teeps74 (19 Jan 2008)

All this discussion about COIN, one would think that there would be an understanding that a part of the strategy is negotiations. Some elements you have to kill off, others, can be negotiated with... And with some success too... Who was that guy in the Arghandab again? Ohh yes, Mullah Naqibullah (RIP). Not all members of the Taliban are rabid, "kill 'em all" types. Some can and should be negotiated with.

Unless of course the goal is not to end the war, but to prolong it. Insurgencies have a nasty tendency to go on for decades and beyond. The 3D approach (defence, DIPLOMACY, and development) necessitates negotiation where possible. Killing iin other areas. And truck loads of development.

Any hard liner unwilling to negotiate is a VERY BAD choice for commander ISAF... On the plus side I guess, it would mean many more trips to the sandbox for me.

Oh ya... Negotiation does not mean giving up.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jan 2008)

Or alot more Musa Qala's. ???


----------



## Teeps74 (19 Jan 2008)

Ahh, that is a risk, I do agree. But a part of that negotiation should have been verification... I do not think that was a short coming on General Richards' part... Now granted, I am not privy to what the Gen said or did in that case, but a part of hearts and minds is, we have to somehow try to win over even the enemy.

Negotiating is still something we have to try. It would allow us to focus more explicitly on those we *need * to fix and destroy. There are elements of the Taliban that need to be destroyed... Specifically those that are tainted by al'Qaeda's doctrine/ideology the most. AQ needs to be hunted and killed to the man, of that I have no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Teeps74 (19 Jan 2008)

Teddy, I just (well 15 mins ago) read your sig... ROFL!


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jan 2008)

I agree that you have need to be able to offer an olive branch to the otherside we just dont need to give them the whole tree.


----------



## Teeps74 (19 Jan 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I agree that you have need to be able to offer an olive branch to the otherside we just dont need to give them the whole tree.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Jan 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> This is good news, at least for me. I definitely didnt want another UK general in charge of ISAF. General Richards was a disaster for the war effort.



Considering the less-than-stellar performance of US Generals like Sanchez and Odierno, then looking at what Army a leader is from is probably not the best way to judge his capability.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jan 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Considering the less-than-stellar performance of US Generals like Sanchez and Odierno, then looking at what Army a leader is from is probably not the best way to judge his capability.



Odierno gets high marks as MNF Corps CG. Sanchez was an idiot. In Afghanistan though the Army generals have done well. McNeil is on his second tour in Afghanistan and has done well.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Jan 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Odierno gets high marks as MNF Corps CG.



...but not so much for 4ID - he's probably fixing alot of what he broke earlier.

Bottom line is "Sanchez was an idiot, hopefully we don't have another US Army General in charge" is as absurd as your original statement.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jan 2008)

Believe me when I say that Sanchez is an idiot from personal experience


----------



## meni0n (20 Jan 2008)

If anyone bothered to check who McKiernan is, he was the one who led the ground forces in the second invasion of Iraq. He has plenty of experience, just because he ended up in the same position that Sanchez came from when he replaced McKiernan, doesn't mean he is incompetent.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jan 2008)

McKiernan executed the invasion plan with the resources allocated which is all you can ask. Afghanistan is a very different theater and should be a real challenge for him.


----------

